# Cardano Dev Charles Hoskinson Rants About Lockdowns and Becomes Based



## cantankerous jackalope (Mar 4, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnfF7xIL-jQ
		



this is crazy, guy is like 200 IQ and is very passionate and ballsy to do this


----------



## SiccDicc (Mar 4, 2021)

Nice try, Coin Man, but I'm still not buying.


----------



## cantankerous jackalope (Mar 4, 2021)

SiccDicc said:


> Nice try, Coin Man, but I'm still not buying.




I'll get em next time


----------



## irishAzoth (Mar 11, 2021)

lol ADA too damn BASED


----------



## Monkey_Fellow (Mar 14, 2021)

Nice I have a big ADA stack and maybe in a couple of years it will pay off, Mostly focussed on Hedera Hashgraph  (HBAR) now.

Also this:


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Mar 31, 2021)

Where are my dApps, Charles? *shakes fist*


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Mar 31, 2021)

Good for him for not being retarded, I'll still not buy his coin unfortunately


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Mar 31, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> Good for him for not being retarded, I'll still not buy his coin unfortunately


Same here. I sold all my ADA couple of months ago, gone into stuff with smaller mcaps now, been riding the HBAR train. Speaking of small mcaps and based founders, sigwo from $jup is a national treasure.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Mar 31, 2021)

Jeez because of the similarity in names I thought I sperged hard enough to warrant a spinoff thread.

Anyway interesting rant, I think he brings up some very good points. I don't know maybe I've fallen for some of the Covid Propaganda but I really don't have a problem with wearing masks & non physical businesses going to Zoom. Also while he talks about social distance education negatively impacting the next generation I think it's good that kids are learning how to do school online which was going to be a future guarantee no matter what. 

But I think it's abhorrent that a year later states like California and New York still have insanely draconian laws that without a doubt are murdering small businesses. And hardly anyone wants to discuss how the lockdowns raised suicide rates.

Anyway I'm just rightwing-ish geek on the net, so I know as much as Chris Cuomo. But I'll end on a positive note. Thank God Covid-19 was nowhere near as deadly as the Spanish Flu. According to Wikipedia that nightmare killed a low of 17 Million and perhaps up to 100 Million. Had Covid-19 been anywhere near that I truly believe we would have fallen into Anarchy considering how poorly society reacted to this bullshit. Hopefully we will learn from our mistakes.


----------



## shameful existence (May 13, 2021)

ADA (well, at least on Coinbase)


----------



## Monkey_Fellow (May 17, 2021)

Charles can be a lolcow himself he has too many autistic moments, I love him.


----------



## shameful existence (May 25, 2021)

ADA is +40% in the last month period, incl. the blood bath. Overshadowed pretty much only by MATIC and ETC (which I think is making Charles even richer too).


----------

